# New management at the Old England



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Just read in today's Evening Post that the Old E is under new management. The leaseholder also has The Farm and the Cadbury.

Apparently it has been painted blue, and it now serves coffee and food.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2009)

Ooh maybe we should take a trip there for old times sakes?


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't imagine it


----------



## Skin (Nov 28, 2009)

Are we having any Bristol Urban meets anytime?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2009)

Dunno I'm not keen.


----------



## Skin (Nov 28, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Dunno I'm not keen.



Oh dear. Why?


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Skin said:


> Are we having any Bristol Urban meets anytime?



I was thinking it would be nice to have a few drinks with people soon.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2009)

Skin said:


> Oh dear. Why?



I'm in lazy winter mode and not very sociable, also knackerd from work. I'll be ok in spring


----------



## big eejit (Nov 29, 2009)

That's interesting re OE. The Farm's not too bad these days tho the Cadbury seems to remain a massive twat magnet. Have to take a look and see which path the OE will take.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 9, 2009)

I might be DJing there on NYE if all goes to plan. Played on Saturday, t'was a bit quiet but there's some good plans to improve things in the pipeline including live music so hopefully people will come back.


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm meeting some friends in town a week on sat, with the plan that we will move on to the Old E later in the afternoon. I suspect that we won't actually make it, it's a long walk from Corn Street to Montpelier when you've had a drink!


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm meeting some friends in town a week on sat, with the plan that we will move on to the Old E later in the afternoon. I suspect that we won't actually make it, it's a long walk from Corn Street to Montpelier when you've had a drink!



pint says you don't make it pass Stokes Croft


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 16, 2009)

It's confirmed. NYE will see me drunkenly spinning old school Hip-Hop, funk & more with friends playing the same plus Northern Soul and Reggae. It's free so come on down if you don't fancy paying through the nose for clubs in town.


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2009)

Free! That is good. I don't usually venture into town on NYE (or any other eve) but I will mention it to my friends, who are more into partying than I am.


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2009)

that's a decent plan. my gf is visiting for new year but we don't want to go anywhere we have to pay. i'll suggest it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 18, 2009)

I read that too quickly and thought your gran was visiting and you were going to take her to the Old E.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2009)

i'd love it if my gran did visit us on new year, but we might need a ouija board


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 25, 2009)

Another shitty pub tried to reinvent itself to attract more drunk fools.


----------

